# Southern Louisiana, best time to plant sod or grass seed



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I have this spot that I need to either throw down some seed or sod on it. When is the best time of the year to do that?

Also I know with seed you can not put down any prem but what about with sod?


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Also forgot to mention, what time of the year would you put down your 2nd dosage of prem?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Anytime is the best time to lay sod as long as you can follow the watering standards.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Anytime is the best time to lay sod as long as you can follow the watering standards.


Ok sounds good.

Any idea on the prem stuff?


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Also when do I put down my late season prem application


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

When did you put down your 1st pre emergent?


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> When did you put down your 1st pre emergent?


It was around March 1st.

This is what I use https://www.domyown.com/hiyield-weed-and-grass-stopper-with-dimension-herbicide-p-1779.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwzIzWBRDnARIsAAkc8hGolnP6Tl0kjomQeFQnjK8LZOw5mdlP3H3JI8PopqYBVjQYuw-gbQ0aAnPREALw_wcB&sub_id=1780


----------

